# Who Lives in Ontario?



## Mashka (Feb 18, 2009)

I think there are a few people on here who live in Ontario but I can't remember why I know that or where I saw that you had put Ontario. Who are you!


----------



## Halo (Feb 18, 2009)

Mashka,

Just a reminder that some people may not wish to disclose where they are from as this is an anonymous forum and many people really appreciate that.  You may definitely get some answers to your question but an exact number won't be revealed due to the anonymity factor.


----------



## Mashka (Feb 18, 2009)

I figured that, I just thought I'd ask because I was curious. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 18, 2009)

Not me...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course, Dr. Baxter is in Ontario, but I don't know if he's proud of it


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey? Wait a sec  - I don't think this is the anti-canadian thread Daniel... Mari - where are you when I need you?


----------



## NicNak (Feb 18, 2009)

Daniel said:


> , but I don't know if he's proud of it



:lies:fftopic:


----------



## Mashka (Feb 18, 2009)

THATS where I saw it, from Dr. Baxter. Hes lucky to be in an interesting city


----------



## NicNak (Feb 18, 2009)

Ottawa is a beautiful city.  I agree.  I fell in love with it "at first site" when I visited there.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 18, 2009)

hi NicNak noticed your mood is drained try to take care okay.  yes Ottawa is a beautiful city i love skating on canal when my sister was posted there in army  but i found it to be very cold in the winter.


----------

